# Eureeka, I found it.



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Ya know, after months of marital turmoil and reading about emotional needs and all this other fun stuff I apparently failed at as a husband I wanted to find the simplest answer for true marital bliss and stability. 

And the result;

For a happy wife;

Women need to enforce their feelings on men about their needs and wants, regardless of what they are. Take charge and ownership and for whatever issues or feelings that are looked over or dismissed plant your feet and either direct the horse or dismount and move on. Men are not mind readers but we do care, most of us anyway, what our SO's think. Ladies, we're her for ya, all you gotta do is just ask.

For a happy husband;

Keep his belly full and his balls empty!!!.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

IIJokerII said:


> Ya know, after months of marital turmoil and reading about emotional needs and all this other fun stuff I apparently failed at as a husband I wanted to find the simplest answer for true marital bliss and stability.
> 
> And the result;
> 
> ...


Sorry but these things do not work a good part of the time.

Many women, myself included, are very clear about what are needs and issues are. But we have/had husbands who do not take what we say seriously. They seem to think that if they are happy then there is no problem in the marriage.

Plenty of good hot sex also does not keep some men happy in marriage. There are plenty of men who have very willing sexual partners in their wives and these guys still cheat. Been through this too. 

What you say worked in your marriage. It does not work for all marriages, not by a long shot.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I will add that I think a husband is much easier to keep happy than a wife.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest said:


> I will add that I think a husband is much easier to keep happy than a wife.


I'm not sure about that either. I think it depends on the individual.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Many women, myself included, are very clear about what are needs and issues are. But we have/had husbands who do not take what we say seriously. They seem to think that if they are happy then there is no problem in the marriage.


Yes, *listen* to your spouse. They usually tell you what they want and need. Then try to fullfill their needs. It's as simple as that.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Sorry but these things to do work a good part of the time.
> 
> Many women, myself included, are very clear about what are needs and issues are. But we have/had husbands who do not take what we say seriously. They seem to think that if they are happy then there is no problem in the marriage.
> 
> ...


Well, my marriage is on the final leg of its adulterous journey as my bride fought like hell to destroy our marriage for a guy she met on the internet, or more accurately on a video game. Lot to take in there.

I was the one who wanted to talk about her feelings when they arose and made sure to be available as much as I could, listened to her and compromised for her needs and the overall needs of the family. The result, an EA, alright!! Woo-hoo.

As for the sex thing with men, yeah, I can agree with you there as I have witness this behavior in men. For me though, I am uncomplicated, require no need, although like, admiration, require no materialistic items of merit to make me feel like a man. And whatever the day may have brought me in terms of hardship, a hot meal and a good lay usually made the issue minor and the next day easier. Maybe I am shallow, I don't know.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

meson said:


> Yes, *listen* to your spouse. They usually tell you what they want and need. Then try to fullfill their needs. It's as simple as that.


Yes, *listen* to your spouse, and when she says she doesn't know what she needs believe that too.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry for killing the thread, I really only came here because I thought Joker had found the G spot.

MN


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

IIJokerII said:


> Keep his belly full and his balls empty!!!.


yep, BJ and a Samwich


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

It goes back to the old adage, "Men want 1,000 women to satisfy his one need

and women want one man to satisfy her 1,000 needs."

Seriously...it comes down to the three Rs... respect, responsibility, and reciprocity 

when communication breaks down, that is another brick in The Wall each time it occurs


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

meson said:


> Yes, *listen* to your spouse. They usually tell you what they want and need. Then try to fullfill their needs. It's as simple as that.


100% disagree with that.

They will tell you what they _think_ they want, or what they think they _should_ want, and if it doesn't make them happy, they will hate you for it.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

ok......i'll bite.....how do you know?


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Chuck71 said:


> ok......i'll bite.....how do you know?


Pretty much this.










Except with houses, cars, lives.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> I really only came here because I thought Joker had found the G spot.


Me too...

Oh well, mind in the gutter again.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

marduk said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> 
> Except with houses, cars, lives.


I actually give this advice to a lot of younger (13-23) women. I figured the women here were past that foolishness.
MN


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> Sorry for killing the thread, I really only came here because I thought Joker had found the G spot.
> 
> MN


Yeah, my own!!!


----------

